# Hunting > Firearm Safety >  Ashburton Rifle Range: CLOSED

## Sasquatch

Hi Guys,

I'm passing on an email I received on Sunday from the President of ARUA to any members who might be on the forum.

_Good evening,

I received the attached letter today from Department of Conservation raising serious concerns about the safety of our range.  We will do everything possible to ensure the land is kept as a rifle range, however, while this is being properly investigated we will need to temporarily close the range.

Please pass this message on to all key-holders, that under NO circumstances shall anyone use the range until otherwise notified by myself.  Eric, do not lend out the key to anyone.

We urgently require documentation from NZDA, Blackpowder, NZ Antique Arms and Pistol Clubs referring to their national policy on range inspection/safety and what modifications to the range would be needed to comply to those.  We are also working on the NRA aspects.  The existing Police Manual he refers to has a danger zone behind the butt stop, we need to modify the range so that the range becomes a no-danger area range (because of the cycle track).  Any suggestions or ideas to assist in this process would be appreciated.

I realise this notice will result in inconvenience to clubs and individuals, however the sooner we close this, get on with fixing this the more chances we have of retaining the range in the long term._ 

Hopefully the committee & DOC can resolve this issue so Ashburton doesn't lose it's 700 yard rifle range.

Cheers
Sas

----------


## Beavis

Disappointing to here and sadly going to be an ongoing issue nation wide.

----------


## Sasquatch

Yes, unfortunately that's the way things are headed. Every range across the country seems to be an "annoyance" to the community one way or another.

Clubs & members need to start getting verbal so we don't lose well established ranges like the Ashburton one.

----------


## dogmatix

Get them to contact Bob McMillan at North Auckland NZDA, he used to certify ranges around the country.

----------


## 300CALMAN

I would like to know who was there first... I bet the range was. Unfortunately in the age of political correctness and gun oponenets, gun ranges are an easy target (no excuse for the pun).

Thanks Dogmatix, Bob would be a good person to talk to.

----------


## Sasquatch

Yes, the cycle track came second so big thumbs up to the council for that move.

I've passed that on to John Snowden the president of ARUA about Bob McMillan thanks

----------


## zimmer

I doubt that the range (Ashburton NRA?) lacks a current certification. Over the last year or so the NRA has had a team of certifiers doing the rounds. The 3 ranges that I shoot on were all re-certified last year. Various minor defects were initially identified and corrected and the certifiers revisited and signed off. With some deaths of some key people over the last couple of years there has been a shortage of NRA certifiers but that has been/is being addressed by training new people. I know the SI was affected by this. I cannot comment on the use of the range by other shooting organisations though and whether the NRA template covers all users. This is all assuming that DOC have picked up on a certification issue which is not normally their area. However, any safety issue can potentially close a range certified or not.

----------


## mikee

I learn t to shoot there, cycleway / walkway  came long long long after. 

As far as I am aware the range was "gifted" to the people of Ashburtonand if the council want to shut it then they have to find a new site with all the costs that entails for them.
I think this is what could be an issue,  I hope it stays open, its very handy for the locals

----------


## timattalon

I'd possibly be politely suggesting the council ask "Whose idea was it to put a cycle track past the butt of a rifle range, And would they like a cycle crossing over the nearest Airport runway?" It would clearly need barrier arms and flashing lights so the Aircraft know when the crossing is in use......

----------


## zimmer

> I learn t to shoot there, cycleway / walkway  came long long long after. 
> 
> As far as I am aware the range was "gifted" to the people of Ashburtonand if the council want to shut it then they have to find a new site with all the costs that entails for them.
> I think this is what could be an issue,  I hope it stays open, its very handy for the locals


If it is where I think it is I am amazed how close it is to the town.
And finding new sites is just about impossible now due to the non PC nature of rifle shooting plus the biggee of resource consents let alone just finding suitably oriented land. And don't expect the local councils to pay for much especially when a whole lot of rate payers will get upset about money being spent on what is viewed as a minority sport. If it was to relocate a Rugby field...... So, range closures are usually the death of a local club. One exception is the Hawkes Bay club which are now up and running again after getting kicked off Roy's Hill a few years ago. Hope the Ashburton issue (whatever it is) is easily resolved.

----------


## deye223

sounds like a stitch up to me someone didn't want a range so they approved a track and then goodbye 

range same happened here but it was a house in the middle of nowhere and the range had to go  :Pissed Off:

----------


## Sasquatch

News in from the President, please pass on to any ARUA members and non-members in the Ashburton area NOT to use the range until this has been resolved and has been re-opened.

_To re-iterate: The Range is Closed until further notice.  We are doing everything possible to fight to keep the range, hence it is very disappointing to receive a complaint today that people were shooting there yesterday.
We wrote to Mayor Angus McKay today for a meeting to discuss Council assistance to either modify the buttstop or look for an alternative site to build a new range.  We will keep you all informed.  Further complaints on the range use is not helpful.
Another lock will go on the gate tonight.  We have promised DoC we are doing all we can to stop anyone shooting there, what more can we do?

John & Coby Snowden_

----------


## deye223

> News in from the President, please pass on to any ARUA members and non-members in the Ashburton area NOT to use the range until this has been resolved and has been re-opened.
> 
> _To re-iterate: The Range is Closed until further notice.  We are doing everything possible to fight to keep the range, hence it is very disappointing to receive a complaint today that people were shooting there yesterday.
> We wrote to Mayor Angus McKay today for a meeting to discuss Council assistance to either modify the buttstop or look for an alternative site to build a new range.  We will keep you all informed.  Further complaints on the range use is not helpful.
> Another lock will go on the gate tonight.  We have promised DoC we are doing all we can to stop anyone shooting there, what more can we do?
> 
> John & Coby Snowden_


i know i'm not a KIWI but i would go and put a closed untill futher notice sign on the bike track you were there first

----------


## marky123

same thing happened at hawkes bay pistol club after it set up at bay view,they were able to succesfully reroute the track

----------


## gsp follower

docs making a habit of poking thier noses into things not normaly thier thing ask f&g :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## steven

If the cycle track came later, well it should never have been put in.

----------


## res

> If the cycle track came later, well it should never have been put in.


Even as a full on live it and breathe it cyclist I couldn't agree more.

----------


## stretch

People move out to a "lifestyle" property near Adrmore (Sth Auck) then complain about the planes that have been buzzing around the area since WW2. People shift to Western Springs, then whinge about the noise of the speedway that had been running since 1929.

Sadly, I can see a future where the only solution for a rifle range is for the club to own all the land in the danger template.

----------


## gsp follower

its simple enough council and doc will be only to happy for anything to do with shooting near town  gone.
unless ofcourse its medals at olympic or commonwealth level. but they dont seem to get medal winners have to practise somewhere :Pissed Off:

----------


## Husky1600

The range was gifted to the people of Ashburton many many years ago by the Army, and cannot be taken or used for any other purpose. The council cannot use it for a dump or industrial buildings or anything except its gifted purpose because of the way it was gifted and how the paperwork was written up. The council tried to close it a number of years ago and failed because of the legalities involved. 
What gets me is what the hell has bloody DoC got to do with it? Or have they put in a complaint because of their precious bloody cycleway? Which is questionable because the local DoC office cant even supply documents or information to prove they actually have control of  the adjacent land. Its not even designated as a marginal strip. Basically its what use to be referred to as the queens chain and there has been no change of status for DoC to now have control of it - they doing it with bullshit and bluff. Some years ago they were asked to supply the relevant documentation to prove they had control of that area to prove that duckshooters needed a DoC permit to hunt the local riverbed - they couldnt and dropped it like a hot spud. Now they are using the same bullshit and bluff to interfere again.
My suggestion would be for everybody to bombard DoC with phone calls and emails etc and give them a bollocking and tell them to back off cos the cycleway is only recent and was put in close to the range knowing full well the range has been there since WW1.
And then get behind the local range guys and offer as much help and assistance as possible to get the range back up and operational.

----------


## gsp follower

> they doing it with bullshit and bluff. Some years ago they were asked to supply the relevant documentation to prove they had control of that area to prove that duckshooters needed a DoC permit to hunt the local riverbed - they couldnt and dropped it like a hot spud.


exactly and when they cant do it legally they,l make it a safety concern and try to wind the bikers/ walkers up against it and kill it by strangulation.dirty sly political bollocks.

----------


## kotuku

The nth canterbrbury DOC conservator needs a big fat one up him.FFS do these clowns ever do homework before they rush into action.Ive never forgiven the gutless wonders for the 14 lives lost at Cave Creek(westcoast DOC effort).Dont give me official enquiries -just another example of covering the incompetent arseholes.the minister of conservation needs to get off her rather full derriere and start making unannounced visits to ream out the arseholes!

----------


## stretch

I'm from the other end of the country, and have never visited the range in question, but by the looks of things on wams.org.nz, there's a paper road running along the river bank. Is that where the bike track is?

----------


## silentscope

are there any other ranges in the area? i am moving to ashburton in a couple of weeks and i was searching the other night for ranges in the area but only this one come up.

----------


## mikee

> are there any other ranges in the area? i am moving to ashburton in a couple of weeks and i was searching the other night for ranges in the area but only this one come up.


not as far as I know, there was only the one when i lived/grew up there

----------


## Micky Duck

so as a default people end up using river bed itself or the beach.......frigging council and Doc very short sighted.....re route cycle way back behind other end of range....may get hit with flying brass.....

----------


## silentscope

ah bugger. might have to make friends with some farmers then.

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

I know the feeling the range I shoot at has been there a very long time at least 50 years but I don't no exactly the people (city foke) who built there houses near by and or sold on to new buyers knew full well they were building/buying next to a RIFLE RANGE its no secret its there the range is only open for shooting 2 Sundays a month but still they complain and and we are the bad guys
"hay you built next to us not the other way round"...... so doc shouldn't of built there track there they knew the range was there

I think a lot of people move to the country "because its quiet" but the real story is wrong dogs,tractors,chainsaws,rifles,lawn mowers to name a small amount of the things that make a lot of noise in the country 

my family will be woken up at 6:30am tomorrow I have a mai mai 300m from my bedroom window but I know the shooters well and just because im not into duck hunting you wont see me complaining its only for a few weeks let them have there fun and get over it

----------


## MSL

Don't get me started on precious "horsey people" who complain about gunshots and fireworks in rural areas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> Don't get me started on precious "horsey people" who complain about gunshots and fireworks in rural areas
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


tell me about it lol the people next door 2 us have horses lots of horses they also have a group of duck hunters that shoot on the property the horses are now used to it and don't give a shit all you have to do is stop babying them and they will get used to it...

the local gunsmith has a paddock on his land for test fires and sight in's he shoots anything from 22lr to 450NE  and the horsey people next door realize its his job and they cant really stop him from doing his job so they put the horses in his paddock for a few weeks and he just continues doing what he dose and the horses get used to it pretty quick

----------


## shooternz

At the South Auckland Deerstalkers range back in the 80's and 90's we had all manner of live stock running lose on the place horses and dry stock and milk cows none were bothered by gun fire a number of time we had to halt proceedings to clear them off the range, very disconcerting to have a nose to barrel with a big black bull, townies are a bunch winers that know nothing about real country life.

----------


## mrmax

This is not a political attack by DOC or an attempt by the Ashburton council to take the land. What a lot of you are forgetting is that that land is owned by the Crown refer back to the 1907 revision to the 1881 public reserves act, then advance your knowledge to the 1977 revision. Its Crown land its that simple. The ARUA has abused public safety by using a range that would not pass Police Range requirement not the NZ NRA's own safety standards that the President of the ARUA was one of the 3 NZ NRA Inspectors who was suppose to certify the safety of the range every 5 years, if he has done that I would like to see that certification because it will not pass the NRA's standards! Having shot on that range several times there were 2 occasions motorcycles came from the left side of the range, this clearly indicates that there was insufficient enforcement of any signs should they have been posted on the range boundary. This is exactly how Dr Syd Frances was killed in 1938 on Brushy Point rifle range on the SI. In the last 17 years the following ranges have been closed, Waipukurau, Levin, Roys Hill, Hawks Bay, Okato New Plymouth, 300 meter Commonwealth range north of Hamilton, Somerville to start that list. In 1966 there were 93 rifle ranges affiliated to the NZ NRA that number is right on 20. In 1966 there were 2000 NZ NRA Members that is now at 300. The closing of this range is nothing more than an example of the short sightedness of the NZ NRA to have a proper working committee to understand council and Crown ordnances, maintain a range committee whose job it was to see that people like Mr Snowden did their jobs and inspected ranges every 5 years as required by the NZ NRA range manual and keep them in proper condition. The NZ NRA is to have a technical committee which was 4 persons until the NRA executive cut that down to ONE person who's not doing his job. The NZ NRA has failed to adhere to it safety agreements with the Army via the Crown which is why there is a legal proceeding taking place now. 
Don't get peeved off at DOC or the council, you don't have to look any further than the persons operating that club and its parent organization the NZ NRA to hold them to blame for failing to follow their own rules for range safety. 
 Ask one question of yourself why was the ARUA club looking to move elsewhere years before, answer is, it wasn't safe then. So why has the range been running all these years when they knew it was not safe ? 
 Jenny Boyd makes the final statement at the US Nationals every day with her closing comments at the daily briefing, " Safety First Last and Always" .

----------


## mrmax

This issue of safety has nothing to with where your from. As a mater of point I had farm in the usa where I raised Angus even if I prefer the Charolais that I grew up with. My background in safety includes having been on a range when a 14 yr old girl was killed by a gun and then later on at what I consider the safest range in the world the chief Butts officer was shot through the head while in the butts, I was less than 100 yards from him when it happened. My list of associates is about 22 cases long of range accidents, I have a further pile which is about a 1/2 inch thick of others, including NZ police and military. 
 When you brought up the issue of townies vs country folk like me, you did raise one valid point. NSSF National Shooting Sports Foundation has a very good flier out which uses the demographics of older shooters vs newer shooters that come on to ranges. The issue is that the older shooters had someone train them in some way on how to handle and care for firearms including hunting. The newer shooters did NOT have that previous association to others teaching them to handle firearms. This is why it is so critical that new gun owners are given instruction which they did not get in the MSC firearm license course, there is a vast gap between the aspect of hunting and that of participating in an organized shooting competition , this is one of the major failings of the national shooting organizations and local clubs. There is one notable exception and that is the pistol shooting organizations. They maintain a certifiable training course on the different styles of shooting which their members act with in. Am I saying that the other groups as the NRA are not keeping pace to the changing demographics of the new members, YES I am . The current MSC is the same test and course I had in 1973 in Colorado. That 2-3 hr course is now a full day course and required of any person who takes a firearm into the field, and includes shooting different firearms on the range and demonstrations of safe gun handling by the instructors and the students. As noted in this mornings newspaper a 16 yr old duck hunter was killed, someone violated a safety rule ! At 16 you don't have a lot of hands on accountability in handling of firearms unless you've been drilled day in and day out and corrected anytime you came close to mis directing the muzzle. 
 Having Cam McDonald in my shop 6 weeks before he was murdered by a MCS instructor sort of sets the point !

----------


## mrmax

> At the South Auckland Deerstalkers range back in the 80's and 90's we had all manner of live stock running lose on the place horses and dry stock and milk cows none were bothered by gun fire a number of time we had to halt proceedings to clear them off the range, very disconcerting to have a nose to barrel with a big black bull, townies are a bunch winers that know nothing about real country life.


Yea and thats a good point, 2 cows were shot on the range in Auckland by a shooter who didn't have his elevations set correctly. I know this because the guy that did told it was him that did the deed. Oh and by the way that Auckland club's patches and insignia has 8 cow legs up in the air, they didn't forget what happened .

----------


## Sasquatch

Some positive news for the Ashburton Rifle Range:

_Hi everyone,

Just to let you know we have received the required documentation from IRD confirming our tax exemption status.  This has been forwarded to the Lions Foundation with our Grant Application, which will be tabled at next month's meeting.

In the meantime, the Ashburton Target Shooting Association has agreed to help us in our quest to have the range used within the 12-month period (although we have so far been unable to locate the actual documentation stating the range must be used to avoid losing it altogether).  We have a design for a 50-metre range and work will commence very soon to build this just on the left as you go in the gates.  Greg Donaldson Contracting will do the clearing work and then a team of volunteers will do some hard yakka to build a level pad and backstop.  The Ashburton Target Shooting Assn have agreed to join this Range Users Assn - this will only benefit us.  The 50-metre range will have strict rules, mainly that it is for prone use only and only .22 subsonic ammunition.  And only shooters affiliated with a shooting club may shoot here, with a range officer in attendance.  Full set of rules will be distributed to you all.  The Ashburton region currently does not have a 50-metre outdoor range and we hope this will attract many of you and others.  Let me know if you are interested in helping out building the range and/or shooting this discipline.  It will be nice to have the range used again!  

Note ONLY this 50-metre range will be certified and legal.  All other areas on the range will remain out of bounds until the large concrete-block backtop is built & certified.

I will keep you informed on fundraising efforts and the 50-metre range.

Coby Snowden_

----------


## top gun

> Yes, the cycle track came second so big thumbs up to the council for that move.
> 
> I've passed that on to John Snowden the president of ARUA about Bob McMillan thanks


Exactly the same thing happened to the Taupo Gun Club ( clays). The club was all well set up over a period of 20 odd years & then the council or the Dept of Corruption allowed a Mt bike track to be put in behind a line of tall trees waaaaay out in front of the DTL traps. Waaaaay out of shot fall range too.  Then the PC brigade & the anti gunners started going on about safety of the bikers!!!!  I don't know what the club's current situation is, but there were rumours of the club HAVING to move!!!

 Funny how airports don't get moved when people complain about aircraft noise,eh????    Slight issue of double standards :Pissed Off:

----------


## Beavis

Taupo clays still shoot. Hear them every weekend.

----------


## top gun

> Taupo clays still shoot. Hear them every weekend.


That's good to hear.  Maybe they got the bloody mt bike track redirected???

----------


## Sasquatch

Well nearly after two years the range has been re-certified and open again for members and the public. Range looks really good & has had alot of work done. I will try post some photos today.

Good result all round was glad to see the Ashburton council, police and cycle trail users cooperate with the club to make this happen. Alot of donations were made and volunteer work to make this happen. 

There's still abit of light at the end of the tunnel for us yet - big thumbs up!

----------


## mikee

Gotta "like" that. I learned to shoot there under my uncles eagle eye way back in 1980s. It was very handy and I can remember once I got my firearms licence biking there after school with gun over my back. Just try that now!!
Started me in a life long hobby and have slowly wandered round most of the Disiplines since then

----------


## outdoorlad

Excellent news, what distances does it have now

----------


## Sasquatch

Still the same I believe 50-700 yards

----------


## Mathias

Closest is 100m. Its been configured to NRA shooting requirements. I dont believe it will be open to the public like earlier days, a current range officer will need to be present anytime the range is in use. The days of every man & his dog having a key is over.

Sent from my GT-I9192 using Tapatalk

----------


## blair993

when is range open? is it open to public or do you need to be a club member?

----------


## Sasquatch

Email was sent out to members last week opening weekend was suppose to be this weekend weather permitting and a chance for the public to come have a look.

I popped down to have a look today but was closed probably because of the rain.

----------


## Wirehunt

> Funny how airports don't get moved when people complain about aircraft noise,eh????    Slight issue of double standards


Oh there was noises about Taieri airport....

----------


## Maca49

> Closest is 100m. Its been configured to NRA shooting requirements. I dont believe it will be open to the public like earlier days, a current range officer will need to be present anytime the range is in use. The days of every man & his dog having a key is over.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9192 using Tapatalk


That's a pain, shot on the Taupo range Friday, had the place to my self, luxury at its best, and I didn't kill myself either!!

----------


## Maca49

Great news on the re opening!!

----------


## blair993

https://www.facebook.com/AshburtonRifle/ just liked their page will have to go up for a look soon.

----------


## BobGibson

Taieri Airfield was gifted to Dunedin City in the early 1930s by the Aeroclub to be held in trust for as long as the airfield was required.
Since the then Trustees have sold off part of the gifted land and a number of other underhand activities to try and get their hands on the land for industrial use.
Including allowing housing developments right up to the airfield boundary.
Neighbours complaining about noise coming from the airfield will eventually force it to close down.
Courts will always take the side of people who complain that their health is being effected by noise from their neighbours regardless of who was there first.
Existing user rights will not protect you from being closed down.
Ashburton Range needs to be VERY vigilant and not take councils word for anything. Get EVERYTHING in writing.!!!!!!

----------


## Wirehunt

And by writing you mean approved by a good barrister I assume,  make sure it's fucking tight.

----------


## Cyclops

The range was closed due to safety concerns.

The range has been rebuilt to a new safer standard. 
Part of the range certification is a new set of range standing orders. 
Included in those standing orders is for a properly certified Range Safety Officer to be present when the range is open and a minimum of two (2) people to be present. 

Gone are the days of Joe Bloggs shooting the crap out of any old junk on the range. 

The range will still be able to be used to zero rifles but with more supervision.

----------


## Sasquatch

Range day this Sunday 10am-2pm, $20 entry fee. Electronic targets will be operational.

----------


## AlexW

Hey mate, have you got a map to the range? I may swing by with the CZ in tow. Also, what are the shooting distances?

----------


## Sasquatch

https://www.google.co.nz/maps/place/...!4d171.7373638

Follow Robinson to the end you can't miss it. They'll be shooting 100yards this weekend

----------


## Cyclops

Range day was rained out. It didn't just rain it poured. 

The day will be rescheduled for a future date.

----------

